
Writing a WebAssembly emulator for the Bomb Jack arcade machine - juliendorra
http://floooh.github.com/2018/10/06/bombjack.html
======
Razengan
Playing Bomb Jack, Bubble Bobble, Sabre Wulf and few other classics with my
uncle is among my fondest childhood memories. I wonder why they haven’t gotten
many modern remakes.

~~~
stevekemp
I'm going to assume you had a ZX Spectrum too? Great machines, and a lot of
nostalgia for me too.

I recently came across the odroid-go, which has a Spectrum emulator, so I've
been working my way through Manic Miner. Awesome stuff!

------
nineteen999
Thank you for posting this, I really enjoy this kind of breakdown.

------
teddyh
This website redirects from HTTP to HTTPS, but then tries to load all its
images via HTTP, making my security-aware browser hide all the images.

~~~
flohofwoe
Oops, sorry about that. I had the Jekyll base URL set to http instead of
https. I've pushed an update, might take a few minutes to appear.

~~~
flohofwoe
Hmm that didn't work, images didn't load through https for some reason. I need
to find out why and do a proper fix.

------
ivanhoe
what's the deal with round 5 where it's not possible to jump high enough to
collect the top row of bombs? BTW, the favorite game of my youth, thank you
for this!!!

